# End of the world on December 21 ??



## Sky83 (Nov 6, 2012)

hallo!
heard the radio joking " end of the world on December 21 " some people said the " end of the world " time is 3:11 AM tomorow morning!
wht do you thinking ? and wht will you do ?

i will going to sleep same usually! if i ttold my wife, if really happen, nothing we can do or safe! just close the eye and sleep ! 

my wife she told me will wake up at 3:00 am and then will stand on window to see wht happen!!!!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Pay day today so I was making fun with my colleague saying we have to spend it all before we all die...lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Mayan calendar didn't account for leap years therefore the the end of the world would have happened a long time ago if it was gonna happen


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I removed post at the request of another member.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> The Mayans were just a bunch of cannibalistic savages savages.


I'm glad my friend of Mayan background didn't have to read that.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

So...should I still do water change for my discus?


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^i was thinking about too.. water change or no water change.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Well we are all here.... AWKWARD.... lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I actually stayed up till 4am just to see


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

DBam said:


> I'm glad my friend of Mayan background didn't have to read that.


 It's not a reflection on today's descendent of the Mayans.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't even think the Mayans made any "end of the world" claims about what happens when their calendar runs out. I think that was done by others and then perpetuated by still other people because of its "sensationalistic" effect. What makes a better headline: "Mayan calendar ends, let's all celebrate" or "Mayan calendar predicts the ENd of the World!!!"

It's amazing how many people around the world who believed this "end of the world" idea, many of whom wouldn't be able to point out where the ancient Mayans lived to save their lives, but believed wholeheartedly in this false prophesy.

How come when our calendar ends, we buy a new one but when the Mayan "long" calendar ends, so does the world?

Gotta wonder how many lives were ruined by all the hype about this non-event. 

Anthony


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol I actually stayed up till 4am just to see


John,
End of the world likely would have woke you up.....lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The Mayans stated their god would return to earth on this date. There was a recent story in May of this year claiming to have found another Mayan ruin, stating the calendar will reset and begin again. Not sure if the modern world will ever stop sensationalizing disaster, doom and gloom, its too handy in keeping so many people distracted about the real problems in our society.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I don't even think the Mayans made any "end of the world" claims about what happens when their calendar runs out. I think that was done by others and then perpetuated by still other people because of its "sensationalistic" effect. What makes a better headline: "Mayan calendar ends, let's all celebrate" or "Mayan calendar predicts the ENd of the World!!!"
> 
> It's amazing how many people around the world who believed this "end of the world" idea, many of whom wouldn't be able to point out where the ancient Mayans lived to save their lives, but believed wholeheartedly in this false prophesy.
> 
> ...


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

kind of annoyed that we're still here, now I have to go Christmas shopping


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm waiting for my water change until tomorrow  just in case


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I don't even think the Mayans made any "end of the world" claims about what happens when their calendar runs out. I think that was done by others and then perpetuated by still other people because of its "sensationalistic" effect. What makes a better headline: "Mayan calendar ends, let's all celebrate" or "Mayan calendar predicts the ENd of the World!!!"
> 
> It's amazing how many people around the world who believed this "end of the world" idea, many of whom wouldn't be able to point out where the ancient Mayans lived to save their lives, but believed wholeheartedly in this false prophesy.
> 
> ...


The media claimed that 1 out of 10 believed that the world would end today. I know for a fact that at least one individual at this forum believed that the world would end today, others suspected it. I was up to use the washroom at 3:25 am and my thoughts drifted to someone that had written that he and his wife would get up at 3:00 am to see if the end would come at 3:11 am.

Some guy went nuts in China the other day and stabbed a bunch of children.

It would be interesting to see the statistics of anti- depressant and/or anti-anxiety medication sales for November/December 2012 and compare them to last year. Sales of medication of this nature increase when there's political instability or conflicts.

But yes lives were ruined.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^Probably the china guy was thinking YOLO. lol


----------

